# Fines from the local



## Marker (Oct 20, 2009)

I've heard of many members being fined by the local, sometimes for as much as $2,500-5,000. 

Is there any legal basis for this? Or is it just something you have to pay or else you can't be referred out by the local?

During my apprenticeship I asked an instructor who served on the E-board, he said that the local could put a lien on their house. When I asked how that was possible, he said that it was part of the contract we signed.

Any truth to that?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Marker said:


> I've heard of many members being fined by the local, sometimes for as much as $2,500-5,000.
> 
> Is there any legal basis for this? Or is it just something you have to pay or else you can't be referred out by the local?
> 
> ...


Yes, I've read a union contract and there is "no competition" language in there, however, I do not recall anything about fines.

These members that you know who were fined - what were their offenses?


----------



## Marker (Oct 20, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Yes, I've read a union contract and there is "no competition" language in there, however, I do not recall anything about fines.
> 
> These members that you know who were fined - what were their offenses?


We hear about people getting fined all the time, mainly for doing "Shop furloughs" and also for working weekends for bennies in the envelope, etc.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Every contract has rules.. Thats what a contract is.. Read the fine print..


----------



## Marker (Oct 20, 2009)

Toronto Sparky said:


> Every contract has rules.. Thats what a contract is.. Read the fine print..


I doubt I have anything that I signed back when I got into the local.


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

Marker said:


> I doubt I have anything that I signed back when I got into the local.


You didn't read it when you signed it?!?!


----------



## nutsla (Oct 21, 2009)

Toronto Sparky said:


> Every contract has rules.. Thats what a contract is.. Read the fine print..


Fundamentally guys a contract is there for a reason, the principle reason being that expectations are matched. That is to say that both parties understand exactly what they are getting and for how much, and to some extent how this exchange is fulfilled. Some external conditions may also apply in order to compliment a parties culture/beliefs and sensitivities. It is important that both parties read and agree to any contract, Plus it is truly worthy of noting that the providor or organisation that draws up the contract is more than likely in a better position and understands the clauses more succintly. and before anyone asks..."what about the sanity clause..." "there is no sanity clause:no:"...The Marx Brothers.:laughing:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I predict this thread will get nasty, the usual suspects will come from the bowels of the earth to post their uniformed snarky comments.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

> "Pay attention son, this is for your own good." - _Foghorn Leghorn_


One of the best and in my opinion very unrated WB characters.


I Say, I Say, I Say boy let me show you how it's done.


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

Get a copy of the by laws and read it,knowledge is power.


----------



## NewLease (Oct 21, 2009)

rewire said:


> Get a copy of the by laws and read it,knowledge is power.


Bylaws might mention fines, but not the legal basis of obtaining them.


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

I have been an IBEW member for 28 years and know of no chart or table of which any fines are imposed. In other words the E Board makes up the amount as they go along. If they like you it will be small, if not it will be substantial. Where does the money go from any of the fines?


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

beer money!!!:drink::drink::drink:


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

sparks134 said:


> beer money!!!:drink::drink::drink:


 
Could be


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Hard to get blood from a turnip. 

For a non-compete clause to hold weight in this state, they have to pay you a half a years pay upon termination or something like that. That, and it can't be held against hourly employees now. It was new in 2008.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

crazymurph said:


> Where does the money go from any of the fines?


 
The convention fund.


----------



## ArrrrrMatey (Oct 23, 2009)

crazymurph said:


> I have been an IBEW member for 28 years and know of no chart or table of which any fines are imposed. In other words the E Board makes up the amount as they go along. If they like you it will be small, if not it will be substantial. Where does the money go from any of the fines?


In your 28 years, have you ever seen guys not pay the fines? If so, what happened to them?


----------



## blinz (Oct 23, 2009)

yes it is true !!! a lot of the contractors (union) encourage this from necca. because they feel it takes work away from them. so if someone files charges and you are fined they can and will take you to court and get a judgement against you ! its simple go to judici or your local online court records search and you will see where the union has fined and went and got judgements. usally this is reserved for guys who have left the union and doing side work. if you are current on your dues you are subject to all the union by-laws and that means the card you signed saying they can represent you means a whole lot of stuff they dont tell you. i know in local 145 at least 10-15 court cases out of rock island county they have done and won. so if you dont sign the card and are at least 6 months past due on your dues not a ---- they can do. the key is you are dropped from the roll after six months of not paying. or go give a written notice you are leaving and get a lawyer to look it over!! with all the pac money they have some pretty good help getting there way!! but if you are working and staying union.they just refuse to send you out till fine is paid what else can you do.


----------



## ArrrrrMatey (Oct 23, 2009)

blinz said:


> yes it is true !!! a lot of the contractors (union) encourage this from necca because they feel it takes work away from them so if someone files charges and you are fined they can and will take you to court and get a judgement against you ! its simple go to judici or your local online court records search and you will see where the union has fined and went and got judgements usally this is reserved for guys who have left the union and doing side work if you are current on your dues you are subject to all the union by-laws and that means the card you signed saying they can represent you means a whole lot of stuff they dont tell you i know in local 145 at least 10-15 court cases out of rock island county they have done and won so if you dont sign the card and are at least 6 months past due on your due not a ---- they can do the key is you are dropped from the roll after six months of not paying or go give a written notice you are leaving and get a lawyer to look it over with all the pac money they have some pretty good help getting there way but if you are working and staying union they just refuse to send you out till fine is paid what else can you do


Thanks for the info.

I got some periods over here if you need some.


----------



## blinz (Oct 23, 2009)

sorry! didnt relize you where a english teacher. sorry teacher !!! better lol


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

I was... I am...and will always be a UNION man. I will always fight for worker's rights; But I will not sacrifice my family for people who do not have the guts to stand with me.


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

ArrrrrMatey said:


> In your 28 years, have you ever seen guys not pay the fines? If so, what happened to them?


 I know of 3 guys that hired a lawyer and won thier case, never paid the fine.


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

If you are violating the union rules then as a union member you have no reason to complain when they enforce the rules. if you don't like the union rules then drop out of the union which can be easily done by not paying dues for six months or writen notice to the local.


----------



## ArrrrrMatey (Oct 23, 2009)

rewire said:


> If you are violating the union rules then as a union member you have no reason to complain when they enforce the rules. if you don't like the union rules then drop out of the union which can be easily done by not paying dues for six months or writen notice to the local.


rewire, this is the second time you posted in this thread with snide, holier than thou remarks. If you paid better attention, you'd see that the question was simply one of curiosity. 

George was right, you always do seem to be making a snit.


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

ArrrrrMatey said:


> rewire, this is the second time you posted in this thread with snide, holier than thou remarks. If you paid better attention, you'd see that the question was simply one of curiosity.
> 
> George was right, you always do seem to be making a snit.


 have I struck a nerve? Try a little prozac it may do you a world of good.Are you a certain kind of pirate? :whistling2:


----------



## ArrrrrMatey (Oct 23, 2009)

rewire said:


> have I struck a nerve? Try a little prozac it may do you a world of good.Are you a certain kind of pirate? :whistling2:


I was thinking of becoming: 



"*Captain Jack Gaybeard*"










ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

ArrrrrMatey said:


> I was thinking of becoming:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 dont these photos usually have a number underneath:whistling2:


----------



## blinz (Oct 23, 2009)

hey Rewire dont let this guy get to you !! he is a second rate electrician. trying to stir the pot !! when he grows up and becomes a real electrician and knows what he is doing. then he will have intelligent questions and comments !!! instead of posting on other peoples comments and nit picking !!!!!!! he should be called anoying mateee!!!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

blinz said:


> hey Rewire dont let this guy get to you !! he is a second rate electrician. trying to stir the pot !! when he grows up and becomes a real electrician and knows what he is doing. then he will have intelligent questions and comments !!! instead of posting on other peoples comments and nit picking !!!!!!! he should be called anoying mateee!!!


How do you know what type of electrician he is?


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

blinz said:


> hey Rewire dont let this guy get to you !! he is a second rate electrician. trying to stir the pot !! when he grows up and becomes a real electrician and knows what he is doing. then he will have intelligent questions and comments !!! instead of posting on other peoples comments and nit picking !!!!!!! he should be called anoying mateee!!!


 Whoa...I am just having a little fun I try to never take things on this forum personal. The old man always told me if you can't take the heat get out of the kitchen.:thumbsup:


----------



## blinz (Oct 23, 2009)

*read some of his post then get back to me*



brian john said:


> How do you know what type of electrician he is?


go back and read a lot of his post!! and then get back to me !! is this your buddie sorry if it offended you !! its a free country i am entitiled to my opinion and thats it !!!


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i do not know about ibew, but i used to be a teamsters 705 steward....

and the fines you guys speak of are very real. i have been to court to see this


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

blinz said:


> go back and read a lot of his post!! and then get back to me !! is this your buddie sorry if it offended you !! its a free country i am entitiled to my opinion and thats it !!!


But you did not answer my question.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> I was... I am...and will always be a UNION man. I will always fight for worker's rights; But I will not sacrifice my family for people who do not have the guts to stand with me.


And that seems to be to be the essence of common sense.


----------



## blinz (Oct 23, 2009)

brian john said:


> But you did not answer my question.


 I did answer your question !!! i read a lot of his post and came to my own opinion. after reading his post and answers!!!! and say to you its a free country!!! which i dang well fought for and i know i am entitled to my opinion so again if he is your buddie sorry if it offended you but get over it !!


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

blinz said:


> I did answer your question !!! i read a lot of his post and came to my own opinion. after reading his post and answers!!!! and say to you its a free country!!! which i dang well fought for and i know i am entitled to my opinion so again if he is your buddie sorry if it offended you but get over it !!


 if you are this touchy you aint gonna last long around here :laughing:


----------



## blinz (Oct 23, 2009)

rewire said:


> if you are this touchy you aint gonna last long around here :laughing:


 how exactly does this make me toucy ??? i am responding back to a comment made to me !! and heck no you have to get up a lot more earlier than this to get me po!!dont forget i own my own Electrical company with a lot of employees and customers. so i deal with a whole lot more stuff than this. this is a cake walk!! oh and not to mention i also am a electrical inspector for a local town so i am pretty good at dealing with this crap bring it boys!! i can take it and dish it back!! and hopefully you take it all in fun !! and if not tooo bad grow up and move on !!! lmao


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

blinz said:


> how exactly does this make me toucy ??? i am responding back to a comment made to me !! and heck no you have to get up a lot more earlier than this to get me po!!dont forget i own my own Electrical company with a lot of employees and customers. so i deal with a whole lot more stuff than this. this is a cake walk!! oh and not to mention i also am a electrical inspector for a local town so i am pretty good at dealing with this crap bring it boys!! i can take it and dish it back!! and hopefully you take it all in fun !! and if not tooo bad grow up and move on !!! lmao


 welcome. you'll do fine around here.


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

blinz said:


> how exactly does this make me toucy ??? i am responding back to a comment made to me !! and heck no you have to get up a lot more earlier than this to get me po!!dont forget i own my own Electrical company with a lot of employees and customers. so i deal with a whole lot more stuff than this. this is a cake walk!! oh and not to mention i also am a electrical inspector for a local town so i am pretty good at dealing with this crap bring it boys!! i can take it and dish it back!! and hopefully you take it all in fun !! and if not tooo bad grow up and move on !!! lmao


 were you jumping up and down and holding your breath while you were typing this:cursing:


----------



## blinz (Oct 23, 2009)

rewire said:


> were you jumping up and down and holding your breath while you were typing this:cursing:


 no not at all actually like i said lmao but since your in MO Laughing MY ASS OFF :jester::thumbup:


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

blinz said:


> no not at all actually like i said lmao but since your in MO Laughing MY ASS OFF :jester::thumbup:


 Illinois has no gravity it just sucks


----------



## blinz (Oct 23, 2009)

rewire said:


> Illinois has no gravity it just sucks


 yes but we dont have any backwood hillbilly wireman with 2 trucks and a van and a mule lol and the show me how to do it mentallity !! all in good fun !!! but glad to see you have a since of humur!!! got to have one these days :thumbsup:


----------



## blinz (Oct 23, 2009)

blinz said:


> yes but we dont have any backwood hillbilly wireman with 2 trucks and a van and a mule lol and the show me how to do it mentallity !! all in good fun !!! but glad to see you have a since of humur!!! got to have one these days :thumbsup:


Hey a serious question for you does MO make you guys take the block test yet ? like Iowa and most other states are is it still a merrit type state ?


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

blinz said:


> yes but we dont have any backwood hillbilly wireman with 2 trucks and a van and a mule lol and the show me how to do it mentallity !! all in good fun !!! but glad to see you have a since of humur!!! got to have one these days :thumbsup:


 yes and we have Harry S. Truman and the buck stops here and you gave us Barrack Huesein Obama and the buck gets printed here :no:


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

blinz said:


> Hey a serious question for you does MO make you guys take the block test yet ? like Iowa and most other states are is it still a merrit type state ?


 no body takes the block test anymore, Most municipalities use Prometric


----------



## blinz (Oct 23, 2009)

rewire said:


> no body takes the block test anymore, Most municipalities use Prometric


 ok so since block got bought out by prometric! is it a prometric testing state? and do you have your masters? by either one i got mine a long time ago it was block then forgot they got bought out. but you didnt answer the question check with the mule and get back to me!:thumbup: lol just kidding dont get upset just having some fun lol


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

Missouri does not have a state license it is left to local municipalities. most use Prometric although some do a local test.I passed a local test in Poplar Bluff MO in 1985 for my journeymans and four years later passed their masters test.I passed the Block test in 1995 and currently hold my masters license in Eldon Mo.


----------



## blinz (Oct 23, 2009)

rewire said:


> Missouri does not have a state license it is left to local municipalities. most use Prometric although some do a local test.I passed a local test in Poplar Bluff MO in 1985 for my journeymans and four years later passed their masters test.I passed the Block test in 1995 and currently hold my masters license in Eldon Mo.


 i hear that all states will soon be going to the prometric testing for licensing for jw and masters didnt know if MO had yet or not thanks for the info ! we currently have some work in the great state of MO. for a cuatomer who has offices all over. and was wondering if they accepted our license but i am sure they will.:thumbup: and have not had a problem in any state yet with them accepting my masters license !! but thanks for the info


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

blinz said:


> i hear that all states will soon be going to the prometric testing for licensing for jw and masters didnt know if MO had yet or not thanks for the info ! we currently have some work in the great state of MO. for a cuatomer who has offices all over. and was wondering if they accepted our license but i am sure they will.:thumbup: and have not had a problem in any state yet with them accepting my masters license !! but thanks for the info


 What area? Most will not reciprocate.St louis,Springfield,Columbia all require you to test through them.St Louis county requires you take a 20 hour course on the 08 code.


----------



## blinz (Oct 23, 2009)

rewire said:


> What area? Most will not reciprocate.St louis,Springfield,Columbia all require you to test through them.St Louis county requires you take a 20 hour course on the 08 code.


 well i have worked in StLouis. and this one is in jacksonville. i had no trouble pulling a permit in StLouis with a copy of the experior or prometric or block whichever it is now test results. and then just getting the usual bond from the ins co so this must be a real recent change i set a generator there last year for a media company we do work for and i didnt have to take any other test?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Marker said:


> I've heard of many members being fined by the local, sometimes for as much as $2,500-5,000.
> 
> Is there any legal basis for this? Or is it just something you have to pay or else you can't be referred out by the local?
> 
> ...


 No Truth to it at all!!


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

blinz said:


> well i have worked in StLouis. and this one is in jacksonville. i had no trouble pulling a permit in StLouis with a copy of the experior or prometric or block whichever it is now test results. and then just getting the usual bond from the ins co so this must be a real recent change i set a generator there last year for a media company we do work for and i didnt have to take any other test?


 I am taking a code class in Fenton on mondays and the instructor is a St Louis City inspector Ill ask him wnen the change happened.


----------



## blinz (Oct 23, 2009)

rewire said:


> I am taking a code class in Fenton on mondays and the instructor is a St Louis City inspector Ill ask him wnen the change happened.


 thanks have a great day


----------



## retired 7373 (Feb 28, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> The convention fund.


Fines paid go to the General Fund. If you drop your ticket I dont believe the fines have to be paid. Might also be able to take your retirement money from the International, not sure.


----------



## blinz (Oct 23, 2009)

retired 7373 said:


> Fines paid go to the General Fund. If you drop your ticket I dont believe the fines have to be paid. Might also be able to take your retirement money from the International, not sure.


 if you have dropped your ticket. before you are fined at least 6 months then they cant fine you! but if you are active and get fined. they can and will (most likly) go after you in court! if you dont pay and drop out of the union. if you stay they will 1 not send you out or let you sign the book or if you are working they will garnish your wages. i have seen this done like i said go to judci .com and pull the local records and you will see !! and if you do quit the have to give you your annuity after 2 years of being gone. and they have to give you your pension!!!


----------

